# sigmoidoscopy



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm having a sigmoidoscopy done on July 10, and I've never had one before. I've read some of these posts about people being given some drugs?? As I recall, I'm not going to get a bit of medication. I know it's only supposed to last 6-8 minutes, but I'm already in constant pain (from other diseases), so why am I not being offered any medication?


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Hi.I had a flexible sigmoidoscopy to check out my lovely fissure. I received no medication, it was done in the docs office versus having to go down to the GI lab where the colonoscopy and other fun tests are done. I'm not going to lie to you, it's uncomfortable. They have to make this turn to flip the camera around, and that's probably the worst part. It's not the worst thing I've ever had done, but if you have low pain tolerance you may want to ask for a mild sedative that they may be able to give you in the office.Good luck!


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Thank you so much for your reply. I guess I'm just nervous about it. I think if my endo hasn't killed me yet, I will probably manage the sig just fine. It's certainly not going to be the most pleasant morning of my life ... but it could be worse. I don't look forward to the Fleets, though ...


----------

